# Postitive Spin on Cheney Hunting Accident



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

[/b]

*Postitive Spin on Cheney Hunting Accident*

Although many people think of only negative spin on this accident, what about this:

That hunting is a sport enjoyed by the President and Vice President of the United States. Not just *******, Hillbilly, Alcoholics, Murderers.

(Because we know, that this is how the Anti-Hunters like to portray us as.)

:sniper:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Good point, but it's kind of a catch-22. I agree that some people may start thinking that, but I think it works both ways. Some people view hunters, as you said, as "hillbillys, ********, alcoholics or murderers." The problem comes in that some people might go the other way and not think better of hunting because our nations leaders do it, but rather that they'll think less of our nations leaders because they hunt, and portray those liberal stereotypes onto them. (Personally I like them for it.) Also, considering how the media tends to treat G.W.B., they already think he's a hillbilly. Even if hunting is enjoyed by Bush and Cheney, it doesn't exactly speak volumes for the outdoor community that it wasn't enjoyed safely, but as we all know, accidents happen, even to the best of us.

Also, someone please remove this :spam: above me and it's poster from the forums. :eyeroll: Although I'm sure it's being worked on as I type this.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

This would be like if Ted Kennedy's accident was used to promote driving, it just wont happen.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)




----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Beautiful.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

hey I refuse to be called an alchie...I dont go to meating. :beer: :wink:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> This would be like if Ted Kennedy's accident was used to promote driving, it just wont happen.


No, but it may promote swimming!


----------

